# If You went to  Tolkien-themed Party...



## Maiden_of Harad (Feb 28, 2013)

...Who would you go as, and, if you want to answer this one, how would you dress?

Would you choose to be a well-known character, an overlooked one like Ioreth, or a totally non-LOTR related character like Starbrow?

For the record, I went to such a party once as Celebrian, in a dark sage green dress with brown sleeves. I would have gone as Luthien, but didn't have enough dark blue fabric on hand .


----------



## Odin (Feb 28, 2013)

I would probably go as my favorite character, Saruman the White. Then when it got late I could say "The hour grows late!" Though I'm not sure how I'd do the beard and hair.


----------



## Andreth (Feb 28, 2013)

I would go as Andreth, of course! Lots of green and blue, as I imagine Mortals to wear... I would love to be a male just to go as Maedhros, though. Hey! He was the well-shaped one, after all... It must be a lot of fun to embody him!


----------



## Prince of Cats (Feb 28, 2013)

I'd go as Tom Bombadil! For dress, I would wear yellow boots and a bright blue jacket of course  A few quarts of Barliman's finest and I'll be singin'!


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 2, 2013)

I think I would go as a hobbit. Since I'm female, it would have to be a minor character. I guess I'd have to go through Bilbo's birthday invite list and pick a likely name. Mayber Daisy Baggins, Frodo's first cousin. As for dress, probably brown furry slippers and bright colored clothes.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 6, 2013)

What would I go as?

Tenner....

Tenner more miles away from the party.....


You'd have to drag me to said party bound & gagged.


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 9, 2013)

Bucky said:


> You'd have to drag me to said party bound & gagged.


Me too, if "Tolkien themed" meant a dressing-up party. But if it meant real ale, pub songs, hurricane lamps and candles, an inglenook fire and tale-telling, then count me in! Failing that, there are still a few pubs around that fit most of the criteria.


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Mar 9, 2013)

...Now, a GOOD Tolkien-themed party would have more than costumes, though those would be included.Such a party would have authentic food (seedcake, ham, ect.), live, authentic music, as authentic a setting as could be obtained, storytelling, and authentic games (archery, darts, ect.). Maybe even some fireworks.At least in Texas, one can shoot off fireworks any day of the year (for sure in rural areas, don't know about the towns) if there's no burn ban.  I hope that clarifies what I meant by a "Tolkien-themed" party!


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 10, 2013)

Maiden_of Harad said:


> I hope that clarifies what I meant by a "Tolkien-themed" party!


Sounds like Bilbo's 111th birthday, with added Elves and Dwarves.

Interestingly, Jane Austen enthusiasts in the City of Bath hold an annual "Netherfield Ball" in the Guildhall; where partygoers wear Regency costume and dance à la Pride and Prejudice. Such events are not beyond the realms of real possibility, even with a Middle-earth theme. It would probably have to have humans standing in for the Elves; them having taken ship for the West; but anywhere sunny with a party tree would do.


----------



## baragund (Mar 15, 2013)

Dressing up is not my thing, but I suppose Denethor-in-a-Good-Mood could be fun. :*)

And I'm not sure I would be all that jazzed about period food (Cram, anyone??). Beorn's mead, on the other hand, must be wonderful!

For me, the best thing about a Tolkien-themed party would be the opportunity to discuss all things Middle-earth live with fellow enthusiasts!

Oh: Welcome to our little corner of cyber-space, Maiden of Harad and Andreth!! Hope you're finding plenty of opportunities to delve into the uttermost details of Tolkien's writings. :*up


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 15, 2013)

I dropped by a Hobbit party today. The fourth and fifth grade at my school had a party since the teacher finished reading the book aloud to the class. I saw Bilbo, Bard with his bow and quiver of arrows, and several elven princesses. The paper armor was quite impressive. Even Napoleon :*confused: was there. Of course there was lots of food like bacon, sausage, cupcakes, etc. If I had known about it before hand, maybe I could of worn some yellow and green.


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 15, 2013)

We had a mufti day at school today. I 'dressed down' in my White Tree of Gondor T-shirt. Pleased at how many of the kids recognised the design.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 20, 2013)

It's not just the costumes...

I'm with Baragund on this one....

Aside from some lively convo's, what is there? And we can do that... here. ;*)

The idea of 'Middle-earth/Hobbit based food' pretty much appalls me this side of 'Dwarvish' food, like Gimli's talk in the FOTR movie: "Ripe meat off the bone" etc...

I cannot stand mushrooms (it's like eating slimy dirt ~ no thanks). And cram or porridge like Beorn served? YUM!

Or all those veggies the Elves (supposedly) eat? More YUM!

Let me know when the next Tolkien based party takes place in.....

Chinatown. :*D


----------



## Grond (Mar 22, 2013)

I guess I would look stupid in a hammer costume... but I'm used to looking stupid. :*):*D;*)

Cheers,

Grond


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Mar 27, 2013)

Bucky said:


> It's not just the costumes...
> 
> I'm with Baragund on this one....
> 
> ...



Cram and porridge would only be served to: Die-hard enthusists who insisit upon it, and people who don't care what their food tastes like (not me, but porridge can be good at times)

Mushrooms. For me, they're best in gravy or on pizza. Otherwise, they can be blah.

The only things I distinctly remember Elves eating are:Bannocks, white loaves of bread, and apples. I don't think that they were veggie-lovin' hippies


----------



## Ithirahad (Apr 24, 2015)

Uh, who in this world (or any other) would eat _cram_ given a choice to do otherwise? Also... Just how much unique food was even ever mentioned in Tolkien's legendarium anyway? _Lembas_ is the only thing that springs to mind...


----------



## King Naugladur (Apr 25, 2015)

I would dress as a Dwarf lord, of course. This means armor, axe in its scabbard, a scepter and crown, not to mention a beard tucked in my belt.
King Naugladur.


----------



## Sméagol (May 12, 2015)

Precious and I would go as ourselves, and dress in our best loincloth, the one without rot. We only have two.


----------



## MasterBaggins (Jun 7, 2015)

Myself at a Tolkien Themed party....? I do believe I'd like to try and be a dwarf? Perhaps Thorin! To change it up a bit.


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 3, 2018)

Probably as Faramir or Wormtongue


----------



## Balin Fundinul (Jan 14, 2019)

I would go as Théoden and say: "So it begins."


----------



## pendargon (Jan 16, 2019)

Sméagol said:


> Precious and I would go christmas light projectors reviews ourselves, and dress in our best grain free cat food reviews, the one without rot. We only have two.


Good idea!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 16, 2019)

These days, probably Beorn.

Once upon a time, my Lady and I would have gone as Beren and Luthien. Don't know if I could have pulled it off, but she sure could have. . .Sigh.


----------



## Azrubêl (Jan 18, 2019)

Túrin Turambar... no one will want to stay until the end and I will get all the food...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 18, 2019)

Until the cake knife stabs you to death!


----------



## Miguel (Jan 22, 2019)

A PC is a dangerous tool, Saruman.


----------



## Azrubêl (Jan 22, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Until the cake knife stabs you to death!



"I thought it was a spoon!!"


----------



## Elthir (Jan 22, 2019)

As you can see from my photo, I'm far too handsome to go as anything but the Proud Puma of Pinnath Gelin.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 22, 2019)

Azrubêl said:


> "I thought it was a spoon!!"


Just don't ask it to do anything you might later regret!


----------



## Azrubêl (Jan 29, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Just don't ask it to do anything you might later regret!



"I will now boldly declare several oaths of vengeance against an immortal enemy"


----------



## Imrahil (Nov 13, 2019)

I'd go as Beleg Cuthalion
I look decently like Beleg(from most peoples art), would just need to get the proper clothing and get my hair a bit longer. Already got the bow and sword


----------



## 1stvermont (Dec 12, 2019)

Maiden_of Harad said:


> ...Who would you go as, and, if you want to answer this one, how would you dress?
> 
> Would you choose to be a well-known character, an overlooked one like Ioreth, or a totally non-LOTR related character like Starbrow?
> 
> For the record, I went to such a party once as Celebrian, in a dark sage green dress with brown sleeves. I would have gone as Luthien, but didn't have enough dark blue fabric on hand .




I think I would be a random pipe smoking beer drinking Hobbit.

So instead of costumes do people were Tolkien themed cloths ever? I do .










Green Dragon Lager by coryfreemandesign


Part of the "Middle Earth Brews" series. "The Only Brew for the Brave and True!" Hobbits of The Shire rejoice! Bywater Brewery's newest lager, named after the popular pub and inn, is here at last!




www.teepublic.com










__





Amazon.com: Lord of the Rings Green Dragon Tavern T-Shirt : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Lord of the Rings Green Dragon Tavern T-Shirt: Shop top fashion brands T-Shirts at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com










__





Amazon.com: Lord of the Rings Rohan Banner T-Shirt : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Lord of the Rings Rohan Banner T-Shirt: Shop top fashion brands T-Shirts at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com










__





Amazon.com: Lord of The Rings Rohan Banner Adult Long Sleeve T-Shirt : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Lord of The Rings Rohan Banner Adult Long Sleeve T-Shirt: Shop top fashion brands T-Shirts at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## smaugofthelonelymountain (Jan 3, 2020)

I would make a half grey half white: cloak, tunic, wig, beard, hat, staff, and pants. then I could be half Gandalf the White and half Gandalf the Grey. 
I could also go as Smaug my other favorite character (obviously), or Legolas Greenleaf.

I mean obviously I would go as Smaug, and plus Benedict Cumberbatch is my all-time favorite actor.


----------



## Halasían (Jan 23, 2020)

My wife and I _did_ go to a Tolkien-themed fundraiser party as the Lord and Lady of Cardolan back when we were writing our fanfic RP obout Cardolan. 
My wife meets an old school friend who is dressed up as Gandalf!


----------



## LikenessofLuthien (Jan 31, 2020)

Given my username, you can see what I would be!


----------

